# Freezing butter



## nina-gold (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi everyone, just wondered if anyone knows if you can successfully freeze butter and, if you can, for how long?

Nina


----------



## Barb L. (Feb 25, 2007)

I freeze it all the time when it is on sale, hate being without it.  How Long?  I use it too fast for it not to be good.   Should be able to for Months!


----------



## BlueCat (Feb 25, 2007)

I freeze butter all the time.  I don't exactly know how long I've left it in the freezer before using it, but I've never had it come out badly.  The recommended limit is 6-9 months (National Center for Home Food Preservation).

BC


----------



## nina-gold (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Bluecat and Barb L - just missed a bargain at the local supermarket.  French butter with sea salt chrystals going for 25p (that's cheap here in England).  Never mind though, at least I'll know for next time.

Cheers Nina


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 25, 2007)

Freezes well and lasts forever.  It should be double wrapped.  That is, if it's still in the original packaging, stick the whole package in a freezer bag and pop it into the freezer.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Feb 25, 2007)

I've frozen the stuff when the cut-price offers are too good to be true. However, I'm talking 6-10 lbs of butter! 
I buy unsalted, but if there's a special price, I turn it into ghee.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 25, 2007)

I freeze butter regularly and usually keep several pounds in the freezer.  Most of the time, I use it within a month or two.  Never noticed any adverse effects from freezing it.  The plus for me is convenience.  We live nearly 30 miles from our nearest comprehensive market.


----------

